# Artic Bottles V2



## Kalashnikov (9/1/18)

Hi Vendors,

Anyone plan on bringing these in. Im sure many would be keen on this as you can refill without removing the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (9/1/18)

I am keen on this... lets hope somebody is bringing them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------

